# Mein Mitgefühl ...



## Digicat (3. Juni 2010)

möchte ich allen Hochwassergeschädigten der letzten Tage aussprechen ...

Servus Teichfreunde

Ich hoffe die Schäden sind nicht allzu groß 

Auch unsere Teiche sind sicher durch das viele Regenwasser aus dem Ruder gelaufen ... 

Was ja auch durch die vielen "Grünen" Wässer belegt wird ... heuer ist ein aussergewöhnliches meteorologisches Jahr ..... 

Der lange Winter, die vielen Regenfälle der letzten Tage/Wochen .... irgendwie spiegeln das unsere Teiche wieder ...

Also Freunde ... macht euch keinen Kopf ... das wird schon wieder ... zumindest hoffen können wir 

Liebe Grüsse aus dem verregneten Grünbach am Schneeberg
Helmut


----------



## cpt.nemo (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Mitgefühl ...*

Oh ja, das war ein Regen gestern.
Ich hatte nach dem starken Wolkenbruch ein Flutopfer zu beklagen.
Ein __ Bitterling-Männchen lag neben dem Teich, ist wohl falsch abgebogen und bei dem starken Regen über den Rand geschwommen.
Ich hoffe es sind nicht noch mehr. Waren heute sehr scheu.


----------

